# Carving with a highspeed dental handpiece



## DocStram (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm in the very early stages of using a highspeed dental handpiece to carve my woodturnings.  Anybody here have any experience with doing this?


----------



## airrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Al Robert and I use high speed engraving tool.  I will email you some pictures.


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 14, 2008)

So you had Cav steal one for you, Al?[}]


----------



## TBone (Jul 14, 2008)

I hate that sound in the dentist's office.  I sure as hell don't want it in my shop.  [xx(][}]


----------



## DocStram (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> I hate that sound in the dentist's office.  I sure as hell don't want it in my shop.  [xx(][}]



Sometimes having a high frequency hearing loss has it's advantages. There are certain sounds that are out of my range .... for example, the sound of dental drills and phrases like "Honey, take out the garbage."  Interestingly enough, I always hear my wife when she whispers stuff like, "Hey sailor, new in town?"

The dentist who gave it to me also included a cd "The Best of Dental Office Background Music".  It includes hits from Don Ho, Barry Manolow, Tom Jones, Wayne Newton.  Oh yeah, Cav sent me a copy of his favorite dentist office music ...... the soundtrack from Marathon Man.


----------



## DocStram (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alamocdc_
> 
> So you had Cav steal one for you, Al?[}]



I asked Cav for one ... but he insisted on trying it out on my wisdom teeth first.  I passed on his offer.


Tom .... thanks!  I'm going to have a bunch of questions for you!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a friend who uses one on his turnings. He does beautiful work and says it is as easy to use as a felt tip marker.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a little experience, enough to call myself a newbie. I "might" be able to help if it's a simple question.

A dental tool is too light a tool to do any real carving. CSUSA has a PowerCraver that is used for medium to heavy carving.

Binh Pho has a pretty good DVD on surface design that includes piercing with a dental tool.
http://www.wondersofwood.net/


----------



## Dario (Jul 14, 2008)

Ron,

Thanks for the (Binh Pho) link.  Those are awesome work!!! [:0]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Ron,
> 
> Thanks for the (Binh Pho) link.  Those are awesome work!!! [:0]




I always admired his work, with out a doubt, he is my favorite turner.
http://www.delmano.com/artists/wood/bPho/portfolio01.htm


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> 
> I have a little experience, enough to call myself a newbie. I "might" be able to help if it's a simple question.
> 
> ...



I'm sure you are right. However, the 'dental' term is loosley used in the context of describing the high speed woodcarving tools. Same principal.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own both Frank, while you can carve with a dental tool, it would take you 2 hours with a dental tool as opposed to two minutes with a carver. DAMHIKT

Since I'm pretty sure you own neither, you are just talking thought your hat (as usual)


----------



## clthayer (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, he wore a pink uniform.  I saw a picture


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 14, 2008)

Christian,

I set myself up for that one, didn't I??? [)]  To be totally correct, the pink uniform was based on my Public Health Service uniform.  When I wore the Navy uniform I was still gnome-like, but not chubby as some anonomyous "friend" called me!! [:I]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Frank, while I am sure that dental is a term used casually in describing a high speed carving tool, here it is used correctly.  Al actually swiped a dental highspeed handpiece from his dentist and is using it for carving.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> I hate that sound in the dentist's office.  I sure as hell don't want it in my shop.  [xx(][}]



Amen!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 14, 2008)

A preacher complaining about shrill sounds?????[}]




> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TBone (Jul 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> Sometimes having a high frequency hearing loss has it's advantages. There are certain sounds that are out of my range .... for example, the sound of dental drills and phrases like *"Honey, take out the garbage."  Interestingly enough, I always hear my wife when she whispers stuff like, "Hey sailor, new in town?"*



Doc, it appears you and I have an identical frequency loss.  [}]


----------



## airrat (Jul 14, 2008)

The most common word from a married man.    WHAT???


----------



## DocStram (Jul 15, 2008)

I may be wrong about this but I don't think Binh Pho uses a PowerCarver. His price list for tools shows an NSK highspeed handpiece.  

When using the PowerCarver .... do you have to stop about every 30 minutes to oil it?  What are the negatives of using the PowerCarver? 

Another woodturner/carver whose work I really admire is Tony Cortese.  Take a look at his gallery:    http://www.tonycortese.net/


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jul 15, 2008)

Binh was a demonstrater at the recent AAW convention in Richmond.  He was awesome.  The NSK is very similar to a dental tool in that both are very high speed - about 300-400,000 rpm which is what gives you the control. Difference is mainly how it is held in your hand.  I bought his book and had it autographed.  Couldn't afford his pieces - they went in auction for 10-$20,000 each.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 15, 2008)

Al

A PowerCarver uses sharp chisels and works by a reciprocating action. They run at about 20,000 rpms
A PowerCrafter is simular to the NSK (NSK is way better) and works with a rotary action. These babies run at 400,000 rpms. (Yes, 5 zeros)

And Yes Binh uses the NSK for piercing not carving.


----------



## stolicky (Jul 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> 
> I hate that sound in the dentist's office.  I sure as hell don't want it in my shop.  [xx(][}]



Yeah, I would hate to equate turning to the dentist's office.  The joy would we taken right of it!  [xx(]


----------



## DocStram (Jul 15, 2008)

Ron .. thanks for the clarification.  The highspeed dental handpiece that I have is air powered, of course, and is in the 300 - 400 hundred thousand range. (Cav - correct me if I'm wrong).  I haven't tried it out yet but I do know that the NSK is a whole lot more moola.  Have you worked with an NSK?


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Jul 15, 2008)

I only looked at a NSK, I never used it under power, I own the PowerCrafter


----------



## Hosspen (Jul 15, 2008)

Well Al,
I see "it's like pullin eyeteeth" to get any good suggestions on a new high-tech technique around here.  Good luck, sorry I'm no help (but would suggest you have your workpiece held securely and hold your handpiece securely and take your time, maybe even practice on some scrap cylinders first.  Happy carvin'


----------

